# 2013 C59 headset top cap not fitted well



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone here have seen the 2013 C59 in person ,noticed the 5mm gap between the top cap and headtube,seems like a dirt catcher to me.no matter what we do to press it, doesn’t do anything, so disappointing for a high end brand.


----------

